#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Heat Exchanger Design Handbook (Hemisphere Publishing) - 2300 p (Spalding, Taborek)

## mej

Here are lnks to Hemisphere Publishing's *Heat Exchanger Design Handbook*.  Over 2300 pages by Spalding, Taborek, Bell, etc.  This is the gold standard for heat exchanger design.  Just copy and paste the links for a fast download of each part.

Instructions for fast downloading:
1. Copy and paste one of the links into the URL command line of your browser (suggest to open a new window first)
2. Wait 5 seconds for the countdown timer in the upper right corner
3. Click the orange button in the top right corner that says "Skip this Ad".
4.  The pdf should appear in your browser.  Save the pdf.

If you find this information useful, please post a reply such as Thanks. Simply posting a reply will keep this thread alive and encourage sharing of other interesting materials. Have a good day and keep learning. 

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 1* 
http://86574d3f.ultrafiles.net

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 2* 
http://54d10a75.ultrafiles.net

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 3* 
http://f2a31106.ultrafiles.net

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 4* 
http://2e7f544c.ultrafiles.net

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 5* 
http://60fd5543.ultrafiles.net

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 6* 
http://bf844719.ultrafiles.net

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 7* 
http://0e72cbb0.ultrafiles.net

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 8* 
http://adf.ly/AMZZZ

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 9* 
http://adf.ly/AMZZa

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 10* 
http://adf.ly/AMZZb

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 11* 
http://adf.ly/AMZZc

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 12* 
http://adf.ly/AMZZd

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 13* 
http://adf.ly/AMZZe

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 14* 
http://adf.ly/AMZZf

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 15* 
http://adf.ly/AMZZg

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 16* 


http://adf.ly/AMZZh

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 17* 
http://adf.ly/AMZZi

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 18* 
http://adf.ly/AMZZj

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 19* 
http://adf.ly/AMZZk

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 20* 
http://adf.ly/AMZZl

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 21* 
http://adf.ly/AMZZm

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 22* 
http://adf.ly/AMZZo

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages)    PART 23* 
http://adf.ly/AMZZpSee More: Heat Exchanger Design Handbook (Hemisphere Publishing) - 2300 p (Spalding, Taborek)

----------


## notachance

Thanks for posting this excellent handbook!  Well worth downloading!  The links are amazingly fast.

----------


## TCZ

how i do to download this?

----------


## acier58

> how i do to download this?



Hi,

If you haven't a download manager.
Copy the links one by one in your browser and a PDF file will appear and save it on your PC.

Regards

----------


## josefreitas

thanks. check that the number increase the last number and so ....you can increase the download.

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear mej,

Thanks for valuable information.

Regards,

Amit

----------


## sg3569

Superb!!!

----------


## TCZ

Thanks to help. Excelent handbook.

----------


## alzuhd

Thanx

----------


## muhammad usman

Bundle of Thanks!

----------


## vilival

Outstanding !!! A lot of great THANKS !!!

----------


## blairg

much thanks for this great post!

----------


## mobek

Thanks for your efforts.


Is it 2205 pages or 2300 pages?See More: Heat Exchanger Design Handbook (Hemisphere Publishing) - 2300 p (Spalding, Taborek)

----------


## watson123

Thanks for the post.
The 2008 edition is about 3400 pages. If you have, Please share it.

----------


## MRAZA

Thanks for nice book sharing

----------


## hbfs

thanks a lot for your efforts in sharing!

----------


## KP SAHU

Thanks for useful info. But Part 4 is not there. Part 3 is  uploaded twice, once as a part 4,Kindly upload part 4.

----------


## mej

KP SAHU:

I have checked the links and confirm that both Part 3 and Part 4 are available.  The links are:

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 3* 
http://f2a31106.ultrafiles.net

*Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 4* 
http://2e7f544c.ultrafiles.net

----------


## KP SAHU

I want to clarify again that part 3 & Part 4 both are available for download. BUT...part 4 uploaded is repeat of part 3,
 thus part 3 is uploaded twice by you.Thanks for help.

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks

----------


## amrishrami@hdo.in

thanks

----------


## mej

The 2008 edition would be appreciated.  Can anyone share please?

----------


## smartgig

Thanks for the nice work !

----------


## Toastedjunk

Thank you!!!

----------


## rebadou

Thank you for posting this comprehensive book

See More: Heat Exchanger Design Handbook (Hemisphere Publishing) - 2300 p (Spalding, Taborek)

----------


## pankajkanitkar

thank you so much

----------


## budz

Part 18 failed to download...repost part 18 pls...thanks

----------


## henj

> Part 18 failed to download...repost part 18 pls...thanks



Yes I have the same problem :-/

You may find other links to the book at this page:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
say:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jdf141

excelent handbook thank

----------


## pollar

Thank you for this #1 book

----------


## josema_s

The file 18 is bad

----------


## KZTRO

thanks so much

----------


## cborrsan

Thank you very much, but I was unable to download part 18. Would you please reupload that one. Thanks again

----------


## jdf141

the link Number 18 is damaged

----------


## seroil

Part no 18 is missing!?

----------


## seroil

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mej

> Part 18 failed to download...repost part 18 pls...thanks



Thanks for letting me know of the problem with part 18.  I have fixed the problem with part 18 and it works well now.

See More: Heat Exchanger Design Handbook (Hemisphere Publishing) - 2300 p (Spalding, Taborek)

----------


## pollar

Nice reference!

----------


## marwanab

Excellent!

----------


## notachance

much thanks!

----------


## noelni

This is very good!

----------


## notachance

thanks friend

----------


## notachance

what a beaut!

----------


## CARLOS1712

Thanks for posting this excellent handbook!

----------


## pollar

thanks

----------


## brahmhos

Thank you very much

----------


## aroy_ch

Thanks for the link. This book is famous and usefull. Downloading also fast. Thanks.

----------


## notachance

Excellent!

----------


## noelni

Excellent!

See More: Heat Exchanger Design Handbook (Hemisphere Publishing) - 2300 p (Spalding, Taborek)

----------


## mkhurram79

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

try this new link

----------


## gpcshf

thanks

----------


## omar alkubaici

many thanks.kindly,i think there is problem with download of part 13 and 22.please upload these parts again with my greeting

----------


## AliDouceur

thank you friend

----------


## CARLOS1712

Thanks for valuable information.

----------


## notachance

excellent material!

----------


## pollar

thanks

----------


## pollar

Does anyone have Compact Heat Exchangers by Kays and London?  This is another good reference for HX design.

----------


## alessio

many thanks.kindly,i think there is problem with download of part 13, 19, 20 and 23.please upload these parts again with my greeting

----------


## pollar

thanks

----------


## costynha

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## noelni

thank you for sharing this nice book!

See More: Heat Exchanger Design Handbook (Hemisphere Publishing) - 2300 p (Spalding, Taborek)

----------


## pollar

Thanks for this nice handbook!

----------


## notachance

thank you sir!

----------


## notachance

thanks

----------


## pollar

thanks friend

----------


## samcar

Thanks for sharing! However parts 13 and 19 apear to be broken. Could you check please.

----------


## pollar

Thanks for sharing this heat exchanger standard book

----------


## notachance

thanks!

----------


## Paduanian

Thanks a lot MEJ.
Unfortunately I had two problems"
- On the last file it says: PAGE NOT FOUND
- On the file "http://adf.ly/AMZZk" I receive a page with HTML-code, but no PDF gets visible.
Hopelfully you can correct these issues.
But thanks anyway.

----------


## AliDouceur

thanks for the good book!

----------


## krishnagopi

thanks

----------


## processpipingdesign

thanks. But I am not being able to download from adfly can you provide some other link

----------


## hari

Thanks a lot for the useful book. Part 19 and Part 23 are not downloadable, Could you please reload these 2 parts



Thanks once again for this wonderful material

RegardsSee More: Heat Exchanger Design Handbook (Hemisphere Publishing) - 2300 p (Spalding, Taborek)

----------


## namyeyelus

Please reload Part 19 and Part 23. Links are broken...

----------


## noelni

thanks

----------


## gasoil

Please reupload PART 13 ,link is broken. Thank you very much

----------


## Druella

Can someone who donwloaded the book reupload 13, 19 and 23 part?

Thanks.

----------


## notachance

thanks

----------


## Naya Din

Thanks but some links are not working

----------


## pelmargot

Very useful! Thanks!

----------


## virtech1

Link not working from part-8

----------


## Thaksen79

Could someone please upload part 13/19/23 the links are broken.

----------


## virtech1

Upload in some other website as a single zip file. Many files could not be downloaded.

----------


## notachance

Here is a link which provides the whole *Heat Exchanger Design Handbook* as a single pdf file:

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## notachance

Here is a link which provides the whole *Heat Exchanger Design Handbook* as a single pdf file:



*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*See More: Heat Exchanger Design Handbook (Hemisphere Publishing) - 2300 p (Spalding, Taborek)

----------


## Thaksen79

thanks buddy for this help....for a  long time looking for this....very much thankful

----------


## goldenfox

Thanks

----------


## IgorMu

Thank you very much for the wonderful book

----------


## marwanab

thanks

----------


## noelni

This book is so useful!  Thank you so much!

----------


## kk36

Here is another link on 4share. whole pdf book in 1 file.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hope it helps.

----------


## Paduanian

Thank you very much. Because of the two broken links in the earlier post, it was impossible to get the book complete. Your post resolves the problem ! Thanks again.

----------


## pollar

thanks

----------


## notachance

Thank you sir

----------


## marwanab

nice!

----------


## andinumail

downloading.thx alots

----------


## andinumail

the link not working anymore




> Here is another link on 4share. whole pdf book in 1 file.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



See More: Heat Exchanger Design Handbook (Hemisphere Publishing) - 2300 p (Spalding, Taborek)

----------


## andinumail

the link not working anymore




> Here is another link on 4share. whole pdf book in 1 file.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## mej

Dear andinumail,

*The links in the original post (post #1) are still working fine.  I have just checked them all*.  The links have been done in this way so that they will stay alive, and provide valuable ongoing service to the members of this forum.

The links posted in 4shared and other places by other commenters to this thread eventually die and go away, and give a bad reputation.  Please check the original links in post #1 and see for yourself.  Be sure to follow the instructions carefully, and have a good day.

----------


## mej

Dear andinumail,

*The links in the original post (post #1) are still working fine.  I have just checked them all*.  The links have been done in this way so that they will stay alive, and provide valuable ongoing service to the members of this forum.

The links posted in 4shared and other places by other commenters to this thread eventually die and go away, and give a bad reputation.  Please check the original links in post #1 and see for yourself.  Be sure to follow the instructions carefully, and have a good day.

----------


## AliDouceur

Much Thanks!

----------


## noelni

Thank you sir

----------


## notachance

Thanks for this comprehensive reference book

----------


## pollar

Thank you for posting the links to this great book!

----------


## noelni

thank you

----------


## pollar

link to the original posting:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pollar

link to the original posting:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## notachance

thanks

----------


## pollar

nice post!

See More: Heat Exchanger Design Handbook (Hemisphere Publishing) - 2300 p (Spalding, Taborek)

----------


## play1987

Link does not work  :Frown:

----------


## larawks

Please provide downloadable links.
Regards

----------


## larawks

Please provide downloadable links.
Regards

----------


## mej

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pollar

Are any of these still working?

----------


## kikko1989

All links don't work.... can someone re-upload the handbook? Please...
Many thanks

----------


## fuzzy_mech07

pls re-upload.

Cheers

----------


## mej

Here are *new links* for *Heat Exchanger Design Handbook*.  Links have been checked and are working. Enjoy!

Note:  PART 1 is provided as attachment.  The other files are too large to attach in this forum.


Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 1	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 2	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 3	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 4	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 5	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 6	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 7	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 8	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 9	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 10	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 11	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 12	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 13	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 14	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 15	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 16	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 17	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 18	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 19	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 20	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 21	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 22	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Hemisphere Publishing (2300 pages) PART 23	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abbott

Thanks for the updated links Mej.  This is a really comprehensive heat exchanger book with lots of useful practical formulas for all applications.  Is there any chance you could upload the whole book in this forum (like you uploaded the first part *0001.pdf*?  

The links for the 23 parts work great but it takes time to download all the pieces.  Or maybe it's just too big?  Anyway* thanks again for this great handbook.

----------


## larawks

Thanks for Part 1. Unable to download other files* as the URL has been blocked. Please upload on mediafire if possible.

----------


## marian_g

Thanks.  The book is Schlunder Heat exchanger design handbook and can be found as an integral pdf-  on b-ok.org for example.

----------

